# Use Axa Toolpost On A 13" Lathe



## stevemetsch (May 26, 2015)

I am selling my 10" Atlas (inherited from my father in-law) and getting a new PM 1340GT lathe.
The Atlas has a genuine Aloris AXA QCTP that I would lke to keep and put on the new lathe. IS THIS PRACTICAL or just cheap?
stevemetsch in Santa barbara


----------



## kd4gij (May 26, 2015)

I would use it on the new lathe. You can always make a spacer to raise it up a bit if needed. Now if you happen to run across some one with an Aloris BXA that needs an AXA then I would work something out. Till then use what you have.


----------



## mksj (May 27, 2015)

You would probably do better by selling the Aloris AXA and getting a BXA. It gives you more tooling options, and the BXA is beefier which is needed with a bigger machine. Do not think you will be using a 1" boring bar in an AXA holder.  If you are spending that much on lathe, I would not compromise on a major component like a quality tool post. I use a Dorian QCTP on the PM1340GT, very happy with it, but prefer the Aloris holders. If your tight on the budget, have QMT include their QCTP in your machine order.


----------



## coolidge (May 27, 2015)

BXA


----------



## Silverbullet (May 27, 2015)

Use it or trade up to a bxa but don't sell it with the lathe , the chances of finding an aloris cheap are nill .


----------



## Doubleeboy (May 27, 2015)

Depends on the size of work you do.  I know several guys who use AXA on 12.5" swing Monarch 10ee with no problems and prefer it to the larger posts.  There are times I wish I had a smaller post when doing small work with various profiles, the larger post and holders can be in the way.  I would be tempted to try it on new lathe and see how you like it.

michael


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 27, 2015)

i'm gonna rule cheap on this one, but it is doable if there is a desire.
Aloris is top quality stuff.
i'll echo others sentiments by suggesting a trade if at all possible to a BXA


----------



## AR1911 (May 28, 2015)

The difference in size is very small.  I have trouble telling the tool holders apart. I'd use the AXA on the new machine and keep an eye out for a trade opportunity as suggested above


----------



## mksj (May 28, 2015)

I guess what may not be appreciated, is that size matters, even if the difference is small. The height from the top of the compound to the center of the spindle is 1.70", so you can check to see if you have enough range on your current AXA/holders. The BXA holders on the PM1340GT give just enough range to use boring bars and cutoff holders, that would not fit an AXA without a spacer. With the BXA you can use slightly larger tool holders (5/8-3/4") which are more common and opens up a wider range of larger inserts.


----------



## Pops (May 28, 2015)

I have a craftsman 12" with a AXA on it. Just bought a 1340 and used this on the new one. Had to make a 3/16" spacer for it to make everything the same height. Works great on both machines now.


----------



## blay127 (Jun 12, 2015)

I just happen to have a BXA toolpost that i'm trying to sell. Cant confirm 100%, but pretty sure its a USA made post and i'm letting it go cheap because its been beat up a little. Still works perfect, just not a show queen. Send me a message if you're interested.


----------



## Falcon67 (Jun 19, 2015)

I have a 9x20 with an AXA and a 12x36 with a BXA.  I prefer the BXA on the 12x, it's a much better fit to the machine size IMHO.  The BXA is a Phase II from Enco, works very well.  I have Enco, Grizzly and NoName/CDCO holders, all fit the tool post well.


----------

